# Staples Easy Button



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm looking for the Staples logo. Either the rectangle with Staples in it, or the Easy Button, or both.

Are there sites with pre-made corporate logos in dst format?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Brands of the World


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is another one:

http://www.westwaymarketing.com/page/page/2444032.htm


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

But you are inviting trouble if you use without permission


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

SunEmbroidery said:


> Here is another one:
> 
> http://www.westwaymarketing.com/page/page/2444032.htm


Bookmarked, thanks!


----------

